# Hardwarekonfiguration von TwinCAT2 in TC3 übernehmen



## Vinzip (5 August 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

wie der Titel schon sagt, versuche ich zur Zeit eine bestehende Hardware-Konfiguration aus einem 
TwinCAT 2 Projekt in ein neues TwinCAT 3 Projekt zu übernehmen.

Dazu habe ich die Hardwarekonfiguration aus dem TC2-System Manager exportiert und in TC3 
importiert. Das hat auch soweit geklappt, nur kommt jetzt immer wenn man die Konfiguration 
übernehmen möchte eine Fehlermeldung (ADS-Error).

Habe auch schon beim Beckhoff-Support angerufen, doch dort wurde mir nur der Tipp gegeben die 
neusten TwinCAT 3 Versionen auf dem Rechner und der SPS zu installieren (habe ich gemacht, hat nicht 
geholfen)

Jetzt wollte ich hier im Forum fragen, ob jemand sowas schon gemacht hat, bzw. sich gut mit ADS-Fehlern auskennt?
Oder ob ich beim Importieren/Exportieren etwas besonderes beachten muss?

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten!

Viele Grüße

Vinzip


----------



## trinitaucher (5 August 2014)

Vinzip schrieb:


> Das hat auch soweit geklappt, nur kommt jetzt immer wenn man die Konfiguration
> übernehmen möchte eine Fehlermeldung (ADS-Error).


Was kommt denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## mac203 (6 August 2014)

Warum exportierst du denn die HW und nutzt nicht direkt das komplette tsm-File und läßt es in eine TwinCAT 3 Konfiguration konvertieren?
Wäre doch einfacher....

Und ohne genauen Wortlaut der Meldung zzgl. ADS Return Code können wir dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Vinzip (6 August 2014)

mac203 schrieb:


> Warum exportierst du denn die HW und nutzt nicht  direkt das komplette tsm-File und läßt es in eine TwinCAT 3  Konfiguration konvertieren?
> Wäre doch einfacher....
> 
> Und ohne genauen Wortlaut der Meldung zzgl. ADS Return Code können wir dir nicht helfen.



Ahh ok wusste nicht dass das möglich ist, wie genau funktioniert das Konvertieren, braucht man da extra Software
oder hab ich die Funktion nur in TC3 übersehen?

Die genaue Rückmeldung ist:
"TwinCAT System (10000): Sending ams 
command >> Init1\IO: Create Devices: Device Profibus created >>
AdsWarning: 8199 (0x2007, IO: unknown device type) << failed!"

Vielleicht noch was zur Hardware:
Die SPS ist eine CX 2020 wo wir eine EL6731 Profibus-Klemme dran haben.


----------



## mac203 (6 August 2014)

Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Du legst dir ein neues TwinCAT Projekt (neue Solution) an und gehst dann mit der rechten Maustaste im Projektmappen-Explorer auf dein TwinCAT Projekt.
Im Kontextmenü hast du dann den Befehl: "Lade Projekt von TwinCAT 2.xx Version..." zur Auswahl. Wenn du da dann das tsm-File auswählst, wird die HW-Konfiguration knvertiert und ggf. auch das SPS-Projekt mitgenommen.


----------



## Vinzip (6 August 2014)

mac203 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach:
> Du legst dir ein neues TwinCAT Projekt (neue Solution) an und gehst dann mit der rechten Maustaste im Projektmappen-Explorer auf dein TwinCAT Projekt.
> Im Kontextmenü hast du dann den Befehl: "Lade Projekt von TwinCAT 2.xx Version..." zur Auswahl. Wenn du da dann das tsm-File auswählst, wird die HW-Konfiguration knvertiert und ggf. auch das SPS-Projekt mitgenommen.



Ahh super Danke, hab ich probiert, wobei das SPS-Projekt leider nicht übernommen wurde, aber immerhin die komplette Hardware-Konfiguration.

Leider taucht der Fehler weiterhin auf, bzw. je nach dem welche Hardware ich deaktiviere kommt auch noch dieser Fehler:
'AdsWarning 1797 (0x705, ADS ERROR: parameter size not correct) << failed!'


----------



## mac203 (6 August 2014)

Das PLC Projekt kommt auch mit.
Wichtig ist hierbei, dass im System Manager von Tc2 eingestellt ist, dass das tpy bezüglich tsm Pfad augeschlüsselt wird und in diesem Ordner dann auch pro und tpy liegen.
Dann kannst nach dem konvertieren in bzw. nach Tc3 noch einmal auf das PLC Projekt gehen und erneut das pro-File bzw. typ-File auswählen.


----------



## Vinzip (6 August 2014)

mac203 schrieb:


> Das PLC Projekt kommt auch mit.
> Wichtig ist hierbei, dass im System Manager von Tc2 eingestellt ist, dass das tpy bezüglich tsm Pfad augeschlüsselt wird und in diesem Ordner dann auch pro und tpy liegen.
> Dann kannst nach dem konvertieren in bzw. nach Tc3 noch einmal auf das PLC Projekt gehen und erneut das pro-File bzw. typ-File auswählen.



Ok jetzt hat es das PLC Projekt mit konvertiert, aber leider gibt es immernoch den Fehler...


----------



## mac203 (6 August 2014)

Diese Init1/IO deutet immer auf ein Device im Bereich Master/Slave direkt in der Ebene der Geräte hin.
Was genau dein Profibus-Gerät hat, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ist das Geräte mit einer EL6731 verknüpft oder ist das eine FC31xx oder so?
Stimmen da die Adressen?


----------



## Vinzip (6 August 2014)

mac203 schrieb:


> Diese Init1/IO deutet immer auf ein Device im Bereich Master/Slave direkt in der Ebene der Geräte hin.
> Was genau dein Profibus-Gerät hat, kann ich nicht sagen.
> Ist das Geräte mit einer EL6731 verknüpft oder ist das eine FC31xx oder so?
> Stimmen da die Adressen?



Ok dann schau ich mir das nochmal an.
Die Geräte sind mit einer Siemens ET 200S verbunden.

Vielen Dank schon mal, jetzt kann ich das Problem zumindest ein bisschen eingrezen


----------

